# dato l'hostname trovare l'ip address

## darkmanPPT

come da oggetto...

il mio hostname è (mettiamo un nome di fantasia): miopc.

questo pc è connesso in lan attraverso dhcp e vorrei poter sapere il suo ip address, senza che io faccia "ifconfig" e senza che vada a scrivere dentro /etc/hosts una cosa del tipo

```
 192.168.2.1 miopc
```

difatti se faccio

```
ping miopc

ping: unknown host miopc

```

come un po' mi aspetto... ma non capisco una cosa però....

ma il router che gestisce tutto (e ha il server dhcp) non dovrebbe potermi dire "guarda che la macchina miopc ha ip <xyz>"?

```
cat /etc/resolv.conf

search home.gateway

nameserver 10.0.0.1
```

in teoria qui c'è scritto che per risolvere i nomi il mio pc dovrebbe chiedere al router, no? (il router è 10.0.0.1)

ma non va.....................  :Shocked: 

c'è forse qualcosa che dimentico? (sicuramente si)

-------------

la cosa può essere girata anche in questo modo:

so che nella mia rete lan c'è un pc denominato pc2 e vorrei sapere il suo indirizzo ip pingandolo.

come posso fare?

in che modo posso "risolvere" il suo indirizzo?

----------

## comio

ti servere un dns locale. Se il tuo aggeggio ("il router") ha anche tale servizio bene, altrimenti devi installarne uno (tipo bind) e metterlo come nameserver della tua rete. Forse fai prima a modificare hosts....

ciao

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> come da oggetto...
> 
> il mio hostname è (mettiamo un nome di fantasia): miopc.
> 
> questo pc è connesso in lan attraverso dhcp e vorrei poter sapere il suo ip address, senza che io faccia "ifconfig" e senza che vada a scrivere dentro /etc/hosts una cosa del tipo
> ...

 

----------

## darkmanPPT

ah!

speravo fosse più semplice  :Very Happy: 

sinceramente pensavo che il mio ruter avesse un dns locale.. ma probabilmente mi sbagliavo.

doh!

.........

capito... modifico /etc/hosts  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Luca89

Puoi usare il demone avahi e questo pacchetto:

```

[I] sys-auth/nss-mdns

     Available versions:  0.8 0.9-r1 0.10 {avahi}

     Installed versions:  0.10(14:23:36 24/11/2007)

     Homepage:            http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/nss-mdns/

     Description:         Name Service Switch module for Multicast DNS

```

Devi avviare il demone e modificare questa riga di /etc/nsswitch.conf:

```
hosts:       files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
```

Dopodichè puoi raggiungere qualsiasi pc della tua rete con:

```
ping nomepc.local
```

PS: potrebbe essere che avahi debba essere attivo anche sugli altri pc ma non ne sono sicuro.

----------

## X-Act!

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> ah!
> 
> speravo fosse più semplice 
> 
> 

 

In realtà è ancora più complicato perchè oltre che un dns, ti servirebbe anche un dhcp con aggiornamento automatico: se i tuoi pc hanno indirizzi statici, li puoi scrivere una volta per tutte da qualche parte (un dns o più semplicemente un file hosts), ma se sono dinamici non li sai a priori.

A chiacchiere la tua macchina dice al dhcp: "ciao, sono miopc, mi dai un indirizzo?"

Il dhcp risponde: "Certo, prendi il 10.0.0.2"

Poi va dal dns e gli dice: "we, è venuto miopc e gli ho dato il 10.0.0.2, quindi scrivitelo e se qualcuno te lo chiede diglielo ok?"

Il dns risponde: "Sarà fatto" (il dns è un servizio a modo...)

A parte gli scherzi, questa procedura è scontata in ambienti medio-grandi, ma di solito non si mette su nelle reti domestiche.

Ciao

----------

## koma

usare gli opendns?

----------

## Kernel78

 *koma wrote:*   

> usare gli opendns?

 

si possono usare gli opendns per una rete interna ?  :Confused: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *koma wrote:*   usare gli opendns? 
> 
> si possono usare gli opendns per una rete interna ? 

 

beh, se vuoi pubblicare tutti gl'host...  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## koma

non li pubblichi li usi solo sul tuo ip quindi in ogni caso rimangono "privati" a meno che non hai fastweb.

Se hai fastweb sei fregato

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Come fa opendns a sapere che 192.168.1.10 e' il computer pippo e 192.18.1.35 e il computer pluto ?

----------

## Kernel78

 *koma wrote:*   

> non li pubblichi li usi solo sul tuo ip quindi in ogni caso rimangono "privati" a meno che non hai fastweb.
> 
> Se hai fastweb sei fregato

 

eh ?

opendns è un servizio pubblico (e dubito che tu ci possa inserire degli ip non pubblici) e non capisco la logica di voler usare un servizio esterno per svolgere un compito prettamente interno ...

----------

## Flameeyes

Mi domando cosa centri OpenDNS in tutto questo sinceramente. Al massimo può centrare relativamente dyndns, ma anche quello è abbastanza inutile in questo caso...

Se posso suggerire, o usare Avahi come ha già spiegato Luca89, oppure ho un articolo a riguardo su http://www.flameeyes.eu/articles (Facilitare l'accesso ai propri servizi con DynDNS e dnsmasq).

Alcuni router, anche economici, riescono a tenere una tabella con gli IP forniti via DHCP e ad esportarla via DNS, _ma_ questo dipende dal client DHCP, che deve inviare l'hostname corretto...

----------

